# Can't Complete Windows 10 Installation-Error from First boot



## rashidpathiyil (Feb 20, 2016)

Dear sir,

I bought a new acer Laptop from FlipKart.com, I installed Windows 7 and used. after few days ago, it's not wake up from Sleeping and Hibernate. 

Now I am trying to Install Windows 10 Pro. When Complete Installation and windows first time booting, I getting a Blue screen error from the first booting.

*Stuck from this blue screen error:*

Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We are just collecting some error info, and then we'll restart for you. (100% complete)

If you'd like to know more, you can search online later for this error : 0x000001d3

*
My Laptop Info:
*

Aspire E15

Model Name: E5-573-32JT

Part Number: NX.MVHSI.043


Intel® Core™ i3-5005U processor Dual-core 2 GHz
39.6 cm (15.6") HD (1366 x 768) 16:9
Intel® HD 5500 with Shared Memory
4 GB, DDR3L SDRAM
1 TB HDD
Also I want This Laptop's Drivers for Windows (7, 8, 8.1 and 10 )
I am not find any Drivers for This Laptop from: http://www.acer.com/ac/en/IN/content/drivers


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I bought a new acer Laptop from FlipKart.com, I installed Windows 7 and used. after few days ago, it's not wake up from Sleeping and Hibernate.
> Now I am trying to Install Windows 10 Pro. When Complete Installation and windows first time booting, I getting a Blue screen error from the first booting.


Where and how did you obtain Windows 7 and Windows 10 Pro to install in that laptop?


> Aspire E15
> Model Name: E5-573-32JT
> Part Number: NX.MVHSI.043


What's the exact SNID number and serial number on that *Acer Aspire E5-573-32JT* laptop?
What country was it purchased in?

It appears that model laptop came with a Linux operating system.
It appears to have full driver support for Windows 8.1 64-bit and Windows 10 64-bit.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have removed the poll


----------



## rashidpathiyil (Feb 20, 2016)

SNID:54202619076
S/N: NXMVHSI0435420664E7600
purchased in : India

laptop came with a Linux.
I Installed Windows 7 from CD, Everything was fine. few days ago, it's not wake up from sleep mode, then when i start windows 7 , black screen after booting.
I can open in safe mode, i remove Drivers from safe mode, now opened , but it's happen again after install drivers.

Now i got a windows 10 pro CD, I started installation, after format my C Drive, I installed Windows 10 pro to 'C' Drive, Installation completed, then restarted, but when start first booting, it's showing blue screen with this error: 0x000001d3



flavallee said:


> Where and how did you obtain Windows 7 and Windows 10 Pro to install in that laptop?
> 
> What's the exact SNID number and serial number on that *Acer Aspire E5-573-32JT* laptop?
> What country was it purchased in?
> ...


----------



## rashidpathiyil (Feb 20, 2016)

etaf said:


> i have removed the poll


Ok, There is any solution for Error: 0x000001d3?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> SNID:54202619076
> S/N: NXMVHSI0435420664E7600
> purchased in : India





> laptop came with a Linux.
> I Installed Windows 7 from CD
> Now i got a windows 10 pro CD


Go here.
Type in the SNID number or the serial number and then click "Search".
Select "Windows 10 64-bit" for the operating system.
The list of drivers for your laptop will appear.
Select and download the ones that you need.
Note: There are no driver downloads listed for Windows 7 64-bit.

You still haven't advised how and where you obtained those Windows 7 and Windows 10 discs.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------

